# First BFN, heartbroken



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Well today we confirmed what we already knew, it was a BFN.

I had started to bleed on Sunday so in my heart of hearts i knew it was over.

Even though you prepare yourselves for the fact it may not work it's still a big shock and leaves you heartbroken and devastated, you somehow think that you will beat the odds and it work.

We did most of our crying the last couple of days but today i feel a little angry, angry at who i don't know, the embies for not sticking, me, life in general, but i want to scream.

thanks for letting me rant

love Em X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I just wanted to say how Sorry I am. I had my first BFN yesterday (2nd go though) and af has started in full glory today. I did most of my crying and likewise, am now getting angry. 

I see from your ticker you are going to try again, good for you. Fingers crossed it works for us both next time. 
xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sending you both loads of   

pam xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

So sorry it never worked for u both it is very devastating when it dont work as my 1st cycle ended in a BFN and i was totally heartbroken it took me 6 months to pick myself up i just felt like i had lost myself and no longer wanted to funtion or do anything so i totally feel ur pain. I personally believe the 1st time around u believe its going to work like no other cycle u hve because u have never been through the cycle and ur not sure what to think or believe but its like with anything it dont get any easier how ever many times but u do tend to expect the bad with the good as u have experienced the pain and ur more aware.  BUT PLEASE dont get me wrong its painful everytime u get a BFN but when u do get a BFP it kinda makes u look back and reflect on wat u have been through and u become a stronger person.  

STAY BELIEVING AND UR GET UR DREAM I DID AND I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD.  I use to read posts where people had put wat i have just put and think yeah but it wont happen for me the min i started believing it worked honest. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shye


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry to hear bout your bfn, i also had bfn end march which was our first ivf cycle. i too was absolutly devastated   i cried for days.
i also had 3 failed iui cycles. 
we had our follow up consultation 2 weeks after and start injections for 2nd try end may.
It is an awful experience to have a bfn   and there will be plenty of others on this site who will agree.

we all have to keep positive and not dwell on the past (easy said than done).

Will keep fingers crossed for you. 

take care  

nciola


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there

I just wanted to say, it does get better   honest!  I know everyone is differnt, but I was in a right state when I got my negative 3 weeks ago (I cried so much I had to stop crying as my eyes hurt too much   ), and I just couldn't understand how people seem to pick themselves up and go on, sometimes for years and years, and yet have just had my follow-up consultation and feel fine and raring to go again.  The change from 'I can't cope' to 'I'm really excited' has been so sudden I don't know really how it happened, but it does happen ... just be gentle with yourself and take some time to really enjoy the things you love in life and get back to feeling like yourself again.  Big hugs, to you and to anyone else reading this who feels the same!

Joanna X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for replying

Still having ups and downs

99% of me is getting myself fit and raring to go again in July, it's just that pesky 1% that creeps up on you when you least expect it.

we can't get a review appointment till 27th June at the earliest (shocking) but the nurses have got the consultant to review the notes and if there is anything major we had to do would phone us, if not the review is only a week or so before we would want to cycle again. so all i can do is carry on eating well, exercising and getting ready for round 2

Joanna, it looks like we would be cycling around the same time  

thanks Em X


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

So sorry for your BFN hun. Sending you a really big   .

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

